# DOS program wont work!



## sidekick03 (May 25, 2005)

I cant get this information CD I have to work on my XP computer. Even if I go to the start menu, click run, type "command". I always get this "16 bit Windows Subsystem" that says :
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose 'close' to terminate the application.

I then have the option to choose close or ignore, and no matter what I push, nothing happens. 
What do I do to get this to work??? HELP!!  

Thanks, 
Sidekick03


----------



## mtchllro (Mar 11, 2005)

sidekick03 said:


> I cant get this information CD I have to work on my XP computer. Even if I go to the start menu, click run, type "command". I always get this "16 bit Windows Subsystem" that says :
> C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT. The system file is not suitable for running MS-DOS and Microsoft Windows applications. Choose 'close' to terminate the application.
> 
> I then have the option to choose close or ignore, and no matter what I push, nothing happens.
> ...


 Try the compatiblity wizard(start-all programs-accessories-program compatability wizard)


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

This is a fairly frequent problem.
Go to the TSG Games forum and check out the Autoexec.nt Sticky. Cheeseball's post contains the easiest fix.


----------



## m-dash (Nov 12, 2003)

Try typing the following in the Run box....

c:\windows\system32\cmd.exe

This is the prompt that allows me to run many DOS programs under XP. But, then again, I don't know about DOS *games* because I don't use them.

You may have to do some tweaking to get the DOS program to run full-screen under XP, but it's not too much trouble.

M-dash


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

To get to full screen mode, just press Alt+Enter.
(It will toggle - window mode to full screen to a window again.)


----------



## m-dash (Nov 12, 2003)

I know that's the normal method in Windows to get full-screen DOS mode, but we found at work that in Windows XP that sometimes this doesn't always work -- why, I don't know, since it always did before in Windows 95. (Sometimes you get full-screen mode but the *text* on this screen is scrunched up vertically and only takes up the top half of the screen.)

Fortunately, someone else told me about some customization you can do to the screen layout properties of the DOS program shortcut that restored the full-screen mode.

M-dash


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Sidekick hasn't gotten back to us, but the message he/she is getting really doesn't have to have anything to do with running DOS programs.


----------



## NJHelp (Jun 15, 2005)

Click [Start], Run... and type in (no quotes):
"notepad C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\AUTOEXEC.NT"

Type in REM and File, Save.

That will create an Autoexec.nt file and your DOS program will then work.


----------

